# Newborn Nubian girlie parts



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello all! Just a quick question, looking for opinions to see if I should worry about this (because I worry about everything!). My Nubian had twin girls this past Friday afternoon, and they are doing great (except for a little of the yellow-gross stuff, but that's a seperate worry lol) but one of them just has a slightly prominent "girly part" for lack of a better description. The pictures explain it better than I can.....should I just keep an eye on it? Or is this cause for concern? I've never had a kid look like this in the past, but she may just have a different shape to her nethers! Thanks all!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She does look a little abnormal, she might be a hermie. The thick yellow poop is colostrum running through their systems. That will turn to normal coat berries in a few days or so.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We have one with a similar shape that we have determined is a hermie.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> We have one with a similar shape that we have determined is a hermie.
> View attachment 122362
> 
> 
> View attachment 122363


Yours may or may not be though. Should watch and see how things develop.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

So, that means this little girl will not be bred, is that what I should proceed thinking? But otherwise she will be healthy and happy?


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Y


Chessa said:


> So, that means this little girl will not be bred, is that what I should proceed thinking? But otherwise she will be healthy and happy?


I had a herm. But it also had retained testicles up inside the belly. Vet had to remove them or the goat would have had Buck symptoms. I would have "her" examined later.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What hermies make is excellent pack boys and they are almost always boys. 
Once the testes have been removed at around 6 months to a year of age they have all the size and power of a wether without the worry of UC. 


In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some that have little BB things there, do breed and have no problems, it all depends. Not all have issues of not conceiving. But some do.

But as mentioned, when she is older she can be examined to rule in or out, if she is a hermi or not.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the info! The thought of a hermie never even crossed my mind, so this is all so helpful! Learn something new every day! Baby girl doesn't act like a buckling in any way at this point, but obviously it's waaaayyy too early to know for sure, so I'll just keep an eye on her and see how she progresses. Sad part is I already have someone that reserved a female from this mama when she gave birth, and of course they picked this girl! Now I have to break the news to them that there could potentially be issues with her. They are amazing people though (I have sold her 2 kids previously) so after the initial disappointment of potentially not breeding her, I think she will be happy to just have her and love her regardless of the inability to breed (hopefully! Haha).


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a doe that has a vulva like that and she isn't a Hermie at all she's kidded! Some does just have bigger vulvas

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I would say this is not a sure thing one way or another. This particular vulva, in the absence of other symptoms, would not alert me to an intersex kid.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

That's great to hear! I will just be keeping an extra close eye on her to see if she develops ok or if I see any red flags that I need to have her tested or looked at by a professional. I really appreciate all the info/help!! Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, I have an update on this little girl. As time went on, I noticed that her sister had the same looking parts that she did. So either I have two hermies on my hands (which I would think is NOT likely) or this is just what the girls look like coming from this breeding pair. These two are the first babies I've had from this pair, so I didn't know what to expect! The girls are beautiful anyway, so whatever is happening on their back ends is fine by me! I'll post pics of her sister, just in case anyone thinks I should still be wondering about them. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Their too cute to be boys!?! Hope that their ok, be patient. Good luck


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I have always thought you were more likely to have hermies when they are born a buck and a doeling. I would think it highly unlikely that two doelings would be hermies.


----------

